# Ok, so it's not cigars...



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

But it does give me some hope that there is still a bit of sanity left in the system.

*Supreme Court Strikes Down D.C. Gun Ban, Upholds Individual Right to Keep and Bear Arms*
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,372041,00.html


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Most legislators/congress people (that have power anyways) are idiots and are soo far from the original intent of the constitution that it is sickening...

Wait a minute, am I in the right place?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats the greatest news since Nub cigars I cant wait till the day they come after Ny gun laws maybe someday i will have a unrestricted licence .


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I'm happy where I live at. I can purchase a gun permit for 5 bux and I can purchase a concealed weapons permit. As well as automatic weapons and pistol grip shotguns. God bless North Carolina and to hell with anyone who is stupid enuff to enter my house unannounced.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> I'm happy where I live at. I can purchase a gun permit for 5 bux and I can purchase a concealed weapons permit. As well as automatic weapons and pistol grip shotguns. God bless North Carolina and to hell with anyone who is stupid enuff to enter my house unannounced.


If I'm ever in the neighborhood, I'll be sure to knock!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

silentjon said:


> If I'm ever in the neighborhood, I'll be sure to knock!


:roflmao:


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here in Georgia you can carry a concealed weapon into bars, bus service and restaurants. It feels like Dodge City again.


----------

